# Pearson Hurricane 5 Cams Out Of Time?



## BodiBuilt (Dec 19, 2009)

I picked up a used 07 Pearson GenII recently.
I had to order a mod from Pearson to chage the DL, and I had it installed at my local bow shop. They are not a Pearson dealer, so I took the time to print out the timing instructions off of Pearsons web site and dropped them off with the bow. I did notice (before taking the bow to the shop) that the alignment marks were perfectly in time, but the lettered holes used were different from the top and bottom cams to achieve this (cant remember which holes were being used originaly)
These are the instructions copied from Pearsons site:
***
Hybrid Cam Timing & Draw Adjustment

•Place bow in double-pull bow press with the control wheel to the left and the cam to the right. Do not use a single-pull or center-pull press. To do so risks damaging the bow and will void the warranty.
•Adjust draw length using the module installed on the lower cam. All Pearson bows are shipped from the factory with attached specification sheets. Use the module chart on the specifications sheet to determine which module to use and which of the lettered holes correspond to the desired draw length. Install mod screw in the correct lettered hole first, then another in the only other hole that will accept a screw.
•Then, move the string post on the upper control wheel to the lettered position matching the letter on the draw length module. Release pressure on the riser.
•Observe the position of the control cable in relation to the timing marks on the control wheel and the buss cable in relation to the timing marks on the cam. 
•Increasing the number of twists in the control cable will have the effect of rotating the control wheel upward into the string. Increasing the number of twists in the buss cable will rotate the cam upward into the string. Correspondingly, decreasing twist will rotate the control wheel and/or cam downward.
•Increasing or decreasing twist in the string affects both control wheel and cam rotation equally.
•In general, approximately four twists will move the control wheel or cam fully from one timing mark to the next.
The timing can be fine-tuned to the individual bow to find the best balance of speed and efficiency for the shooter. 
***
I got my bow back a few days ago. I didnt notice until I got the bow home, but now the alignment marks on the upper cam are way beyond the timing mark. The shop installed the screws in the matching lettered holes on upper and lower cams as per Pearsons instructions.

Here are pics showing the DL screw placement and the upper cam out of alignment.
Lower cam with timing in good alignment just as it was before I took it in -









Upper cam with screws in correct lettered hole, but way out of alignment with timing marks -

















Sorry for the long winded post, but Im pretty new to archery so I wanted to provide as much info as possible 
To correct this issue, is it just a matter of twisting the bow string, or is something else out of whack?
I plan to take it back to the bow shop but it will be a while before I can get back there.
Your advise is appreciated!
Dave


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

BodiBuilt said:


> I picked up a used 07 Pearson GenII recently.
> I had to order a mod from Pearson to chage the DL, and I had it installed at my local bow shop. They are not a Pearson dealer, so I took the time to print out the timing instructions off of Pearsons web site and dropped them off with the bow. I did notice (before taking the bow to the shop) that the alignment marks were perfectly in time, but the lettered holes used were different from the top and bottom cams to achieve this (cant remember which holes were being used originaly)
> These are the instructions copied from Pearsons site:
> ***
> ...




This is your answer right here. If these are the instructions that you sent with the bow, I would be pretty displeased with the shops service. I found the same thing before I started doing all my own work, strings just thrown on without putting the bow into spec

•Increasing the number of twists in the control cable will have the effect of rotating the control wheel upward into the string. Increasing the number of twists in the buss cable will rotate the cam upward into the string. Correspondingly, decreasing twist will rotate the control wheel and/or cam downward.
•Increasing or decreasing twist in the string affects both control wheel and cam rotation equally.
•In general, approximately four twists will move the control wheel or cam fully from one timing mark to the next.
The timing can be fine-tuned to the individual bow to find the best balance of speed and efficiency for the shooter.


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Dave 
I have the same bow and as zts said you need to add or remove twists to get it in time but need a press to do so. You paid the bowshop to set it up I would go back and tell em to get it in time. It is a dual cam bow so unless they only sell single cams (doubtful) they should know how to time dual cam bows. Good luck.


----------



## BodiBuilt (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, thats what I figured. I was just supprised to see they would send it home like that! :thumbs_do


----------

